# History, Approximate Age, And Value Of An Arnex Pocket Watch?



## fattytca

Hello,

I was given an old pocket watch almost 20 years ago and never really looked at it until I became more interested in some swiss wrist watches recently.

I am curious what the value might be, how I can determine the age, what the history of Arnex is, etc? Not sure how the pics will turn out, but it states "17 Jewels Incabloc" and "Swiss Made" on the face.

It runs perfectly but I believe the crystal has been replaced as I'm almost certain it is plastic.

Can any knowledgeable people help point me in the right direction?

Here is the watch:




























Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Chascomm

Shockproofing on a Unitas pocket-watch movement? That would make it 1960s or later I think. Watches of this style were still being made as late as the 1980s. Plastic (acrylic) is the correct material for the crystal.


----------



## fattytca

Chascomm said:


> Shockproofing on a Unitas pocket-watch movement? That would make it 1960s or later I think. Watches of this style were still being made as late as the 1980s. Plastic (acrylic) is the correct material for the crystal.


Thank you. How can I tell for certain the age? Is there a place where a serial number might be located?

Additionally, is there any approximation of value? Less or more than $50 American?


----------

